# AUTOEXEC.NT error



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

"C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications, Choose 'Close' to terminate the application"

There has been a few issues with an error regarding AUTOEXEC.NT. There is a few simple fixes for this error.

1) Navigate to the REPAIR folder in C:\WINNT or C:\WINDOWS. Copy the AUTOEXEC.NT file to C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 folder.

2) With the Windows XP CD in the drive, go to Command Prompt and type:
*expand (cdrom drive)\i386\autoexec.nt_ c:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt*

(cdrom drive) is the letter drive you have your CD-ROM assigned to. Usually its D:. If it asks you to replace it, click yes.

Microsoft's Support Website has this issue listed and has a similar approach to fix the issue.

Other files that may be affected are CONFIG.NT and COMMAND.COM. The procedure is the same for the two files.

Anything else, contact Microsoft.

Regards,

~ Tidus4Yuna


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Could a mod sticky this?

I have seen numerous questions of this sort in the short time I have been a member here.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Tidus, I'm actually glad you posted this. I see numerous people have this problem. Especially with XP.

I find that the easiest solution is found here: http://www.visualtour.com/downloads/

Just scroll to the *XP Fix*

:up: 
~Cheese


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I asked for it to be stickied.

Actually I did this for you Cheeseball. I've seen that you've answered the majority of the posts. I was tired of seeing it so many times. People need to use the search tool!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks 

Agree about using Search


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure why it should be stuck in GAMES?  I've seen the same problems with other software programs too, but I see it did get stuck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I've only seen it here... Maybe you can copy it and sticky it in other forums like Windows XP and All Other Software


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

We don't like too many stuck threads. There's already 5 here, and I'm sure an equal amount in most places, if not more.

I know I've posted the fix in at least 2 or 3 threads too.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

understandable. I have requesed my other thread that I have in this forum to be unstickied. It's been awhile now since I did it and the issue seems to have died down.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Good point, Candy. :up: 
I see the problem most frequently here. The other forum that I usually see them is in the 2000/XP one. It seems to happen a lot to XP users.


----------



## Jeffyboy (Mar 3, 2005)

This file can be replaced
or just put the following in to the file... kind of a default autoexec.nt.

@echo off

REM AUTOEXEC.BAT is not used to initialize the MS-DOS environment.
REM AUTOEXEC.NT is used to initialize the MS-DOS environment unless a
REM different startup file is specified in an application's PIF.

REM Install CD ROM extensions
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\mscdexnt.exe

REM Install network redirector (load before dosx.exe)
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\redir

REM Install DPMI support
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\dosx

REM The following line enables Sound Blaster 2.0 support on NTVDM.
REM The command for setting the BLASTER environment is as follows:
REM SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 P330
REM where:
REM A specifies the sound blaster's base I/O port
REM I specifies the interrupt request line
REM D specifies the 8-bit DMA channel
REM P specifies the MPU-401 base I/O port
REM T specifies the type of sound blaster card
REM 1 - Sound Blaster 1.5
REM 2 - Sound Blaster Pro I
REM 3 - Sound Blaster 2.0
REM 4 - Sound Blaster Pro II
REM 6 - SOund Blaster 16/AWE 32/32/64
REM
REM The default value is A220 I5 D1 T3 and P330. If any of the switches is
REM left unspecified, the default value will be used. (NOTE, since all the
REM ports are virtualized, the information provided here does not have to
REM match the real hardware setting.) NTVDM supports Sound Blaster 2.0 only.
REM The T switch must be set to 3, if specified.
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 P330 T3

REM To disable the sound blaster 2.0 support on NTVDM, specify an invalid
REM SB base I/O port address. For example:
REM SET BLASTER=A0


Jeff at yourtechonline.com
Just cut and paste this out


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Jeff, thanks for the tip, but I think what we have is sufficent. Most of the people that have this error don't seem to have any clue on how to do what I posted let alone yours, as seen here.


----------

